# Little Creatures Pale Ale -- Latest Recipe



## juzz1981

Hi,

I have searched around looking for a good AG recipe for LCPA which I have found a couple but dont look include hops like cascade and chinook which would be the foundation for a LCPA.

Anyone have a recipe they would like to share?

This would be greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatly appreciated :icon_drool2:


----------



## QldKev

juzz1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have searched around looking for a good AG recipe for LCPA which I have found a couple but dont look include hops like cascade and chinook which would be the foundation for a LCPA.
> 
> Anyone have a recipe they would like to share?
> 
> This would be greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatly appreciated :icon_drool2:



try SNPA 

QldKev


----------



## Effect

LCPA clone


----------



## juzz1981

QldKev said:


> try SNPA
> 
> QldKev




Thanks Kev, I couldn't find a recipe for the SNPA :blink: , but did find Little Fella's Pale Ale which looks like similar to what a LCPA may be .. dont know about the EKG addition though?

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=960

Thanks


----------



## Cocko

SNPA - spot on! [adjust additions for no chill..]

Read thru...


LCPA = Chinook, EKG and Cascade..._ Apparently_ The only way you will find it is by brewing and drinking heaps of beer... I know, terrible solution but someone has to do it!

:drinks:


----------



## Acasta

juzz1981 said:


> I have found a couple but dont look include hops like cascade and chinook


Took me about 5 min to figure that out haha!

Yeah i like Argon's Little Fella pale ale, go through the discussion to find the latest one. I made it and side by side, hop character was the same. The body was a bit diff, be thats because i fucked up the brew.
Enjoy.


----------



## juzz1981

Cocko said:


> SNPA - spot on! [adjust additions for no chill..]
> 
> Read thru...
> 
> 
> LCPA = Chinook, EKG and Cascade..._ Apparently_ The only way you will find it is by brewing and drinking heaps of beer... I know, terrible solution but someone has to do it!
> 
> :drinks:



Thanks heaps... might have to give the SNPA a shot too .. might add some wheat and/or carapils though.

As im only a novice AGer Im wondering why you would use a low AA% EKG hop for bittering when you could use a higher AA% hop like chinook .. Not a lot of EKG flavour would come through would it? I originally thought of subbing chinook for EKG... Is this not a good idea?


----------



## piraterum

Check out this SNPA recipe apparently devised with help from the headbrewer at Sierra Nevada. 

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?t=15532


I've only made a partial based on this recipe but it turned out great - 1 point off a bronze medal in the www.microbrewing.com.au American Pale Ale Challenge :icon_cheers:


----------



## piraterum

juzz1981 said:


> As im only a novice AGer Im wondering why you would use a low AA% EKG hop for bittering when you could use a higher AA% hop like chinook .. Not a lot of EKG flavour would come through would it? I originally thought of subbing chinook for EKG... Is this not a good idea?




Apparently the EKG gives a distinct flavour, which is fundamental to this style of pale ale. I know others have tried substituting with other bittering hops such as Northern Brewer but it results in a totally different flavour. 

Subbing chinook for EKG is definately a bad idea! Do a quick google search, when not used properly chinook can impart a really harsh bitterness to your brew.


----------



## juzz1981

piraterum said:


> Apparently the EKG gives a distinct flavour, which is fundamental to this style of pale ale. I know others have tried substituting with other bittering hops such as Northern Brewer but it results in a totally different flavour.
> 
> Subbing chinook for EKG is definately a bad idea! Do a quick google search, when not used properly chinook can impart a really harsh bitterness to your brew.




Thanks heaps for your help... think I now have a few brews to try out


----------



## argon

Juzz... here's the beersmith file you PMed me about. 

View attachment LFPA.bsm


As for the EKG for bittering... that's what they do over at LC. So if you want a clone go down that track. I've done it before with Cascade as the bittering addition and didn't really notice the difference... not done it with chinook as the sole 60min addition.

I know there is the "theory" that Chinook can have a harsh bitterness, but to my palate i like it and have never thought it too harsh... try Mikkeller Single Hop IPA - Chinook for example... 100IBU all chinook and very smooth... one of my favs.

If you want to do it as Chinook and Cascade only i reckon it'll come out pretty :icon_drool2: ... but if you're after a clone try it with the hops that LC use the EKG.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Mikedub

Im planning on brewing LFPA (thanks Argon) on the long weekend (thanks Liz) and have recently moved to NC and allowing for in the hopping schedule, but also want to try out FWH, which atm combined with NC is doing my head in, particularly the more I read about it. 
NC+FWH= :huh: 

-Wondering should I FWH cascade only and drop the 20min & 10min Chinook quantities from the FWH (because of its high AAs) and add at flameout instead?
-Is cube hopping necessary with FWH? 
-If my NC 60 min addition becomes a 40min addition, should I run off a few litres post mash and make my FWH additions outside of the main wort and add them at 40min?
-am I thinking about it too hard?
cheers


----------



## Malted

Mikedub said:


> I'm planning on brewing LFPA (thanks Argon) on the long weekend (thanks Liz) and have recently moved to NC and allowing for in the hopping schedule, but also want to try out FWH, which atm combined with NC is doing my head in, particularly the more I read about it.
> NC+FWH= :huh:
> 
> -Wondering should I FWH cascade only and drop the 20min & 10min Chinook quantities from the FWH (because of its high AA's) and add at flameout instead?
> -Is cube hopping necessary with FWH?
> -If my NC 60 min addition becomes a 40min addition, should I run off a few litres post mash and make my FWH additions outside of the main wort and add them at 40min?
> -am I thinking about it too hard?
> cheers


I would assume yo are talking about First Wort Hopping? If so, it seems like yes you have it mixed up a bit.

FWH "refers to the practice of adding hops to the brew kettle, into which sparged runnings are collected, at the beginning of sparging. The idea is that the hops soak in the collecting wort (which usually runs out of the lauter tun at temperatures ranging from 60 to 70C depending on one's setup) for the duration of the sparge, and the volatile hop constituents undergo very complicated reactions, producing a complexity of hop bitterness and aroma that is obtainable no other way." LINK to full article this was lifted from

20 min and 10 min will never go in FWH, only your 60 or 90 etc additions. 

Software such as BeerSmith can calculate for FWH additions. FWH seem to add 10-15% more IBU's but they are supposedly smoother.

As for your 60 and 40 mins being seperate boils well you could do that but differently to how you are thinking... 
How do you add 20 min & 10 min additions. Read the following link. It is a good method (if it suits your system). 
Late Hopping and No Chilling article by Argon


----------



## Mikedub

Malted, yeah was referring to first wort hopping, which I've only just read about
this from Palmer :

_"Only low alpha finishing hops should be used for FWH, and the amount should be no less than 30% of the total amount of hops used in the boil. This FWH addition therefore should be taken from the hops intended for finishing additions." _

I took this as to take the hops scheduled for 20 and 10min additions and whack them into the wort during sparging to do their passive thing, then go about my usual bittering schdule when the boil starts


----------



## NeilArge

argon said:


> Juzz... here's the beersmith file you PMed me about.
> 
> View attachment 40941
> 
> 
> As for the EKG for bittering... that's what they do over at LC. So if you want a clone go down that track. I've done it before with Cascade as the bittering addition and didn't really notice the difference... not done it with chinook as the sole 60min addition.
> 
> I know there is the "theory" that Chinook can have a harsh bitterness, but to my palate i like it and have never thought it too harsh... try Mikkeller Single Hop IPA - Chinook for example... 100IBU all chinook and very smooth... one of my favs.
> 
> If you want to do it as Chinook and Cascade only i reckon it'll come out pretty :icon_drool2: ... but if you're after a clone try it with the hops that LC use the EKG.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


I'm planning on making a version of this but I don't have any Chinook. But I do have a stack of Bullion which I have read (in Beersmith) can be a sub for Chinook. I know that Bullion will be different to Chinook but would it make a radically different beer to LCPA, or LFPA for that matter?

Cheers

ToG


----------



## NeilArge

TunofGrunt said:


> I'm planning on making a version of this but I don't have any Chinook. But I do have a stack of Bullion which I have read (in Beersmith) can be a sub for Chinook. I know that Bullion will be different to Chinook but would it make a radically different beer to LCPA, or LFPA for that matter?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG



-bump- Anyone tried dry hopping with Bullion? It seems to be a hop that was a standard in lots of ales and stouts (including Guiness) but has fallen out of favour over recent years. Any advice appreciated (well, almost any advice  ).

Cheers

ToG


----------



## Sammus

This post of Alex's may be of relevance to this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=812564

and another http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=717104

In fact, just look for all Alex's posts and theyre generally quite informative about LC


----------



## NeilArge

Sammus said:


> This post of Alex's may be of relevance to this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=812564
> 
> and another http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=717104
> 
> In fact, just look for all Alex's posts and theyre generally quite informative about LC



Thanks very mu ch for that, Sammus. Very informative. I guess I'll just have to have a go and see what it turns out like.

Cheers

ToG


----------

